
Ask HN: Open source tools for monitoring webapps and APIs - roschdal
What is the best open source tool for monitoring multiple web applications and APIs, and displaying the result on a dashboard?
======
nwrk
Cachet is mature, self hosted and open source.
[https://cachethq.io/](https://cachethq.io/)

